

Ask HN: Web app microtransaction vs. subscription? - twidlit

Instead of a monthly subscription, anyone can use the site but advance functions require credits/micropayments. For example, Basecamp - if you add more people its $2 per month per person. if you like to add 50mb or 100mb add $2 or $4 month. Would this work? This has happened in the MMO space. whats stopping it from working in the web app space?
======
patio11
The fact that users hate microtransactions with a passion outmatched by a
thousand burning suns, and that for the same amount of effort to convince a
real business to buy $5 of credits, you can convince them to sign up for a $20
a month subscription in perpetuity.

------
jasonlbaptiste
I've often wondered this too, so I'll take a stab at why it hasnt:

\- in mmos the transactions are impulse buys and often not major decision
points for the purchaser. The "do I need this?" question isn't a high
priority. Of course you need your virtual crops to grow faster.

\- with web apps, especially saas apps, this isn't an impulse buy. You've been
trying the app out for a while and every dollar you spend is accountable.
You're much more likely to ask "do I really need this?"

------
twidlit
How about if it a consumer web app like say Flickr or Picnik or Dropbox?

One benefit of microtransaction payment providers is that they have a
multitude of payment method including load cards, pay thru sms, etc.

I would think that consumer web app would have better revenue if it was ARPU
instead of 2-5% conversion rates. Does this make sense to anyone else?

